# P250?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I had a customer come in today looking for a Sig P250. I have never heard of this gun, but it appears to exist. I couldn't stand my own curiosity and looked online while he was there. I found one article about the gun. He says he found the gun listed on Sig's site, but I sure didn't. So does anyone know anything about this weapon?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a gun magazine on store shelves now with a mini write up on it. I read about it yesterday. When I read it, I thought that it was weird that I had not really seen any comments about it on any of the gun forums yet.

It looks like a nice polymer pistol. Has a more ergonomic looking frame, and if I remember correctly, it has a tactical rail. Looks a bit different from the regular Sigs...


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg119-e.htm for pics and info.

Appears to be only a compact, and DAO(blegh!)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg119-e.htm for pics and info.
> 
> Appears to be only a compact, and DAO(blegh!)


Its a 4" gun w/ 15 rounds. Not too compact. Avg sized carry gun. It looks a little short w/o the mag, but with the mag, I am sure the grip is fine (it looked ok in the magazine pics I saw). I have no plans to buy one, but it looks interesting.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think it made it to the US market. Don't know why... we'll buy any damn thing.


----------

